# Slot Car Show and Racing February 12 2011



## Redman440 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hello All,



I would like to thank everyone who participated in our first show. We hope everyone had a great time. We hope to continue to grow and improve the event. Our next show will be February 12th 2011and we hope to continue to add more things to the show and have racing as a focus of the event. We will have the echorr participating again and have added Hanks eagle raceway with a 40’ wizard Drag strip. We are looking to ad large scale racing to the event. If you can help us with this please feel free to contact us at 610-440-0487. We look forward to our next event and hope to have you involved. Please visit http://www.valleygoto.com for vendor info and updates.



The Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show and Swap Meet

Merchants Square Mall

1901 S 12th st
Allentown Pa 18103

All Scales HO-1/32-1/24

February 12th 2011

Saturday 10am to 3pm

New, Used and Vintage Slot Cars, Parts and more.

Aurora, Scalextric, Autoworld, Customs and more.

Dealers from 4 states

ECHORR will host ECHORR SS Racing 

Info http:www.echorr.com

Plus 

The Winter Wipeout Drag Race hosted by

Hanks Eagle Raceway

4 Classes

Tuff Ones

AFX

4-Gear

Inline

On a 40’ Wizard Track

Contact [email protected] for info

Admission $5.00 

Early Buyers 9am $10.00

Racing free with paid admission.

Trophies, Door Prizes,

Vendor Tables $20.00 in advance $25.00 day of show.

http://www.valleygoto.com

Info 610-440-0487

Upcoming Future Shows

August 6th 2011 with ECHORR Anniversary Race “Tentative

“WANTED LARGE SCALE RACE TRACK TO PARTICIPATE”

Call 610-440-0487 for info


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Man I am sorry I missed it but won't miss the feb show. Looking forward to being prepared to run. I never seem to know there is going to be a track and don't have any tools with me. Can't wait for the next show.


----------



## Redman440 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hello Joe,

Sorry you missed the first one. It was a good show for a first event. We had 42 tables of items for sale . With lots to see and buy. Plus we had ECHORR set up with their new TKO Track. The Febuary show has had more interest already and will have more vendors . Plus we have added a 40' wizzard drag strip to the event . I cant wait. We will have plaques and trophies for the racers and hope to make it a must attend event. We are still in need of a large scale track to be complete. Anyone that can refer one to us would be great. Watch for upcoming details at http://www.valleygoto.com . I will try to post some pictures also. we look forward to see you at the next show. I also see your a Buick Guy. I used to have 2 66 GS Buicks with the 401 Nailhead. Nice cars. :wave:


----------

